# MERM Practice Problem 41.2



## M.E. Nebraska (Feb 22, 2008)

MERM Practice Problem 41.2 requires you to calculate the cooling load of a building based on a 32 deg N latitude at 4 pm in the afternoon. It gives you areas for the north, south, east, and west for walls and windows. Then it makes equivalent temperature differnece assumptions based on the time of day. I have been looking through the ASHRAE Handbook and have found some similar data, but really nothing that matches their assumptions for equivalent temperatures. Will this much detail be required on the exam. If so, do you have any recommendations on which tables I can use in the ASHARE handbook? (I am taking the Thermo/Fluids portion.)


----------



## BORICUAZO (Feb 25, 2008)

M.E. Nebraska said:


> MERM Practice Problem 41.2 requires you to calculate the cooling load of a building based on a 32 deg N latitude at 4 pm in the afternoon. It gives you areas for the north, south, east, and west for walls and windows. Then it makes equivalent temperature differnece assumptions based on the time of day. I have been looking through the ASHRAE Handbook and have found some similar data, but really nothing that matches their assumptions for equivalent temperatures. Will this much detail be required on the exam. If so, do you have any recommendations on which tables I can use in the ASHARE handbook? (I am taking the Thermo/Fluids portion.)



This problem looks "too deph" for the Thermal &amp; Fluids afternoon section. In fact, it also looks too heavy for the HVAC afternoon module. I sugest to work the simple ones from the MERM and then ALL NCEES sample exam AM and PM portions for both T&amp;F and HVAC. NCEES sample exam is much more representative of the real exam.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 26, 2008)

latitude 32... could be in san diego... Used to go to a bar there named latitude 32, but due to the very high male to female ratio, we always called the place lotofdudes 32...

I guess this doesn't do much to answer the question, but I will agree with BORI that this level of detail will certaintly NOT be on the exam.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

sschell_PE said:


> ...but due to the very high male to female ratio, we always called the place lotofdudes 32...


Isn't that true for San Diego generally speaking? That was my perception during my short stay while I was on temporary duty assignment.

JR


----------



## Sschell (Feb 27, 2008)

jregieng said:


> Isn't that true for San Diego generally speaking? That was my perception during my short stay while I was on temporary duty assignment.
> JR


when the Navy boys are in town... it f's up the ratio (its amazing what a couple of carriers does to SD night life)

But generally, I think its a pretty even split... the hotness of the women makes up for any *slight* imbalance...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

sschell_PE said:


> But generally, I think its a pretty even split... the hotness of the women makes up for any *slight* imbalance...


What does thier average kinetic energy have to do with imbalances (or the lack therof) in population?? :dunno:

JR


----------



## ME_FPE (Feb 27, 2008)

M.E. Nebraska said:


> MERM Practice Problem 41.2 requires you to calculate the cooling load of a building based on a 32 deg N latitude at 4 pm in the afternoon. It gives you areas for the north, south, east, and west for walls and windows. Then it makes equivalent temperature differnece assumptions based on the time of day. I have been looking through the ASHRAE Handbook and have found some similar data, but really nothing that matches their assumptions for equivalent temperatures. Will this much detail be required on the exam. If so, do you have any recommendations on which tables I can use in the ASHARE handbook? (I am taking the Thermo/Fluids portion.)


I think this was one of the MERM problems I just stared at for a while and immediately went to the solution. I was nonplussed at that, because normally such things don't happen until the problems at the end of the problem set.


----------



## M.E. Nebraska (Feb 28, 2008)

ME_FPE said:


> I think this was one of the MERM problems I just stared at for a while and immediately went to the solution. I was nonplussed at that, because normally such things don't happen until the problems at the end of the problem set.


Thanks for all the replies. I am glad to see that it won't be this thorough on the exam. I am still working through the Machine Design portion of the MERM and hope to be complete with this by mid March. So I can do the two sample tests and 6 minute solutions (Thermal/Fluids) in the final 3-4 weeks before the test.. Good luck to everybody taking test this April.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 28, 2008)

jregieng said:


> What does thier average kinetic energy have to do with imbalances (or the lack therof) in population?? :dunno:
> JR


*sigh*


----------



## Vinnie_Paz (Mar 3, 2008)

mmmm... average kenetic energy!


----------

